# AI Anyone?



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Thinking about hitting AI next weekend (9/16 and 9/17) to see about some drummies, stripers, and anything else out there. Anyone care to venture out?


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I'll be out there that weekend prefishing for Harbor Tackle's Annual Drum Tourney. I'm gonna be Bayside Drive in #43, and out on the beach in a Big Red Dodge Ram 2500 heavy duty quad cab. If you see me out there, pull up a chair and wet some bait with us.......And if we aren't out there, stop by the campsite and drown a cold one with me.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Sounds good Jeff. Can't believe the wife actually gave me a kitchen pass  but I need to shake the dust off the rods and the rust off my casting to get ready for the Fall season and the couple of tourneys that are coming up...


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I added your Yahoo and AIM id's to my list so maybe I can catch up with you prior to going out there and give you some more detailed contact info.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm thinking about going to AI this weekend and trying my luck.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Warm them up for us Pauky! We'll be there next weekend. Looking forward to a report.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Roll Call For Ai*

Singletjeff
Fishbreath
who else???


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

just a couple more days  Can't wait to get out there. I've been checking out reports, another 42" Red Drum was caught yesterday morning around 5am. But bring your heaver just in case, Delmarvafishing was out there last night, couldn't get 12oz to hold, another buddy was out there the night before, same issue. BIG SURF!!!!!!!! I'm in the process of making up weights, I have a couple 14oz to use as molds, but I'm not sure I want to try and cast that much lead.....I think 12 will be my max...I may just have to recast my line every 15 min if it won't hold


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm with you Jeff...not looking to cast more than 8'n'bait. Anything more than that sounds like work!  

Saw the reports, wonder how far down DelMarvafishing went? Was think Chincoteague would also be good...


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Well, I know when those guys fish AI for Drum, they go as far south as they can (on the MD side). Chincoteague isn't an option for me, because we already have the reservations at AI Campground, plus the whole purpose for this weekend is to prefish for Harbor Tackle's 5th Annual Red Drum Tournament. I can't wait....I'm stoked to get out there and hook into one......


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah, I forgot about the tournament the following weekend. Sounds good. 

It should be good weather, hopefully the tides settle down somewhat but who knows with Hurricane Gordon lurking out in the Atlantic. We should be catching the moon about right (5 days before the full and 5 days after).


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

*Hope I'm Not too Late!*

Can't make it out this weekend. Was planning on the following weekend. It seems everytime i hit AI im a day late and a dollar short. Figured i would be early this year but sounds like the action is heating up already. Hope to see yall there 23rd-24th.  

Forecast: Black Truck......Dogs Possible.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

DickDog said:


> Can't make it out this weekend. Was planning on the following weekend. It seems everytime i hit AI im a day late and a dollar short. Figured i would be early this year but sounds like the action is heating up already. Hope to see yall there 23rd-24th.
> 
> Forecast: Black Truck......Dogs Possible.


FYI - Following weekend there is a Tournament...so it may be crowded


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

Singletjeff said:


> FYI - Following weekend there is a Tournament...so it may be crowded


Is tourney just AI or is it chincoteague as well?

Probably will steer clear of AI next weekend if dogs in tow.

Perhaps I'll go this Sunday. Funny how my schedule just got cleared up!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

DickDog said:


> Can't make it out this weekend. Was planning on the following weekend.
> 
> Forecast: Black Truck......Dogs Possible.


Hey DickDog,

Like Jeff said, there will be a tourney next weekend. Get there early as there is a limit on the number of vehicles allowed on the beach. 

Also, you may want to check the regulations regarding pets (dogs) allowed in the park on the beach. Not sure if they're allowed...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Dogs are ok, must be on a leash....*

Milt, I can't do AI this weekend as I have a obligation to play two shows. Next week is the Turn, I'm not getting caught up in that mess. The fallowing week I'll be in VAB.  ....Hat


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*Ai*

good luck guys wish i was there too.....keep us posted........JS


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

*Plenty of room*

Last year during the Tourny there was only 38 vehicles that were in the event with 52 fisherman , thats a long way from the 150 truck limit allowed on the beach


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hat80 said:


> Milt, I can't do AI this weekend as I have a obligation to play two shows. Next week is the Turn, I'm not getting caught up in that mess. The fallowing week I'll be in VAB.  ....Hat


Hey Hat, shame you won't be there. Was kinda hoping you and Shaggy might show up. Well, between Jeff, myself and when DickDog shows on Sunday, maybe we'll have something to talk about.  

Bev, thanks for the info on the crowd.  How's the bait looking for this weekend?


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Talked to bev yesterday, she's apparently getting her first Ocean Bunker of the fall in this morning. I have dad picking up about 20#'s of bunker this afternoon.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Singletjeff said:


> Talked to bev yesterday, she's apparently getting her first Ocean Bunker of the fall in this morning. I have dad picking up about 20#'s of bunker this afternoon.


Ocean bunker - GOOOOD...maybe I'll stop and pick up some peelers along the way.  Will bring my throw net in case bait is close at hand in the surf. 

Had some bad news yesterday when I got home. Looks like the basement wall/foundation has a leak.  Will have to do some poking and digging outside to see what's what. With the weather cooperating, meaning no real rain forecasted, I have a small window. Can fish Saturday but Sunday is all about the house.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

That sucks....I'll be on the beach around 4am on sat. I will have my cast net with me as well. I'm still learning how to throw it, so I have a small one. only 4' radius. I have your #, I believe I sent you mine as well. Give me a shout when you're close to AI


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Will do Jeff...hope to see you on the beach and lets catch some FEESH!


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

FYI, Sam caught a 48" Drum this morning around 1:30am.....they seem to be doing pretty good out there this week.....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, leave some feesh for me!  Would love to fish that dark time but won't have bait till I get to Harbor Tackle in the a.m.


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

Anybody know the wind direction and tides for this weekend @ AI?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

This is what it looks like according to the charts at Oyster Bay Tackle. Tack on about 1/2 hour for Ass. Island surf....

9/16 

Highs
3:22 a.m.
4:12 p.m.
Lows
9:23 a.m.
10:52 p.m.

9/17
Highs
4:31 a.m.
5:11 p.m.
Lows
10:27 a.m.
11:48 p.m.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Fishbreath said:


> Well, leave some feesh for me!  Would love to fish that dark time but won't have bait till I get to Harbor Tackle in the a.m.


What time are you planning on getting to the beach??? TOnight? Tomorrow morning???


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Knowing me, it will be tomorrow morning around 6-7. If I can get to Harbor Tackle when they open, I'll take it. 

Would love to be on the beach and fishing while still dark but bait is the issue. 

I'll be there by 7!!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

DickDog said:


> Anybody know the wind direction and tides for this weekend @ AI?


Saturday winds NNE 10 - 15 (nice direction)
Saturday night NNW 5-10

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Dad is there now...He's picking up a 12' Tica TC2, 20# of bunker, 2 ea Shrimp, Crab and Bloodworm Fishbites, and some peeler crabs. I should have a nice report sometime in the next hour or so of the beach conditions


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't know if I can concentrate on work any longer!!!!


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

seriously...I don't think I've really done much today, actually I've done alot more than normal, but I just wanna quit and hit the road. Too bad I have to wait for my GF to get home from work and my kids to get out of soccer practice. Looks like I'm stuck here for AT LEAST 3 more hours  Thats ok, I may make her drive tonight while I sleep.....If I can manage that, then I'll head straight to the beach when we get there


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

good luck out there guys.. wish i could join you guys.. but other plans..


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Ai Report - 9/16*

Got to Harbor Tackle about 9:00 a.m. So much for an early start.  Beverly hooked me up with some nice bunker and peelers and off I went. Met up with SingletJeff on the beach just past the Bullpen. Brought the whole crew, Jeff, Bob (Dad), Kiera (significant other), 2 daughters. Very nice meeting them. Lots of fishing will be done by that crew! Met up with Richard, Gil, Derfm and his wife Deb, a real pleasure . All very good people as well.  Man, great setup you have there Fred. And Deb, she can outfish most of us!!  We shared a chili or two and tried to wet a line. The conditions were not the best but fishable. Rain on and off all day, wind about 20 knots steady, tide was moving like a banshee with 10 oz. barely holding. Derfm and Deb pulled in a couple of taylor blues but that was all she wrote. Jeff headed back to the campsite to go crabbing with the kids. Richard and I hung out there while Derfm, Deb and Gil headed south ISO drum. 

Later around 6:00 p.m. it finally stopped raining and beautiful rainbow showed up out over the ocean. I went South as far as I could go on the Maryland side of AI. Ran into Derfm and company again. I was on the beach talking with Derfm and when I looked back at my rod, it was running as fast as it could go South and towards Europe. You should have seen the Greek boy sprinting in waders. I took a tumble in the surf, popped back up and just grabbed my rod as it was disappearing into the ocean. I saved the rod and reel but the fish was gone.  Had to hand line in the rest of the line. ugh. The reel....well, it didn't like that salt and sand dousing. I put it in some fresh water to keep it from crystalizing but I have to take it apart tonight. Real interesting looking water at the south end. Similar to Carova and Corolla in NC but I could see how the drum would like it, especially at night. Too bad I couldn't stay all night. Left AI about 10:00 p.m. with a zillion stars out in the sky and headed back to DC. One run, one hit, one error, and nobody left on base....


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Great meeting and hanging out with you Milt. Gonna have to do it again sometime. Sorry I got outvoted due to weather and had to take off, but the kids had a blast crabbing, we went over to the old ferry landing and managed about 50 crabs, too bad all but 2 were undersize.....Oh well, like I said the girls had a good time. Ciara was much happier on Sunday because it was beautiful Fishing was slow until about 2:30 when 15-20" blues moved in, from then on it was a constant battle to keep bait on the drum rigs, The blues were having a hard time getting the 9/0 and 10/0 Circles in thier mouth, but they weren't having any issue getitng the cut bunker off. Dad just called 5 min ago, he's been on the beach for about an hour now and managed one kingfish and one small blue. Apparently alot of activity on the rods though. I'll let you know later how his day shaped up


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Real glad to have met ya Jeff and to hear the kids had fun also. At least someone is catching something....Lets do it again soon!


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

without a doubt...maybe a Dec Hatteras trip or maybe a nov AI trip....who knows..I'll leave the family at home next time so I don't have to balance family and fishing time


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*hEY*

although you did not fill your coolers, sounded like a great time with friends and family.

Jeff


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah, it was a great time.....Can't wait to get back out there Thur night.....Dad's final tally yesterday was 2 fish, tons of stripped bait, two knockdowns that didn't hook-up in about 3 hours on the beach...Not a bad day for the old man. Can't wait until he calls me again today to rub it in.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Good to hear about Bob. Tell him we're all jealous! BTW...got my reel apart and is the process of being cleaned...


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*I was at AI Mon/Tues*

and only caught about 1/2doz 10"Blues and 1 Kingfish.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

What bait? Where were you fishing? More and more reports of nice Drum coming from the surf, I know of another one 48"L 27"G pulled out of the suds...man I can't wait to get back out there


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Jeff, did Sam say South?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nevermind the question Jeff....  

Good luck this weekend!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Man.... great reports*

Glad to see all have been able to get to AI and have a little fun in the surf. Hopefully I can make it there w/ in the next couple of weeks. Somewhat cumbersome trying to get the Mrs and the little one on the beach and she be satisfied w/ being able to get out of the ole truck. Anyways, hopefully next week I'll be out there Fri - Sun. 

Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I fished Mullet on the Southern End.Is the Northside better?


----------

